

Would a Yahoo acquisition finally mean the end of the last Viaweb accounts? - drm237

Yahoo! is still running the Viaweb lisp based systems for users who never "upgraded" to the rebuilt Yahoo! Store version.  Unless it has change recently, I believe paulgraham.com is still running on that system.  How long do you think it would take after a Microsoft acquisition before the last Viaweb accounts would finally be shut down?<p>Any chance they could get the Viaweb code to run on Windows? (mostly joke, partly serious)
======
vlad
In a thread, PG has said was asked to switch to the C++ version in late 2007,
so I believe the lisp version is no longer supported in production.

------
johnrob
does this mean pg.com will have a microsoft favicon?

